# Price per Square Foot for Brick Layers in Dallas / Fort Worth, Texas?



## Habit (Feb 8, 2010)

I know that price per square foot needs to be determined based upon the complexity of the structure being bricked, but I was wondering what is a good price per square foot to pay brick layers in the Dallas / Fort Worth, Texas area? I am about to start talking to a few contractors and want to make sure I am getting good deals.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

tree fiddy sounds about right.:whistling


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess the part about this being a forum for pros doesn't register on home owners. 

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

